# RIP Corey Monteith - Glee's Finn Hudson



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm shocked. No cause of death yet. He was 31.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/14/showbiz/glee-star-dead/index.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm shocked. No cause of death yet. He was 31.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/14/showbiz/glee-star-dead/index.html


OMIGOSH....

Shocked as well....thanks for posting, Gertie. Just told hubby, who is also a Gleek.

Another report with a bit more information:
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/07/14/201947778/actor-cory-monteith-who-played-finn-hudson-on-glee-found-dead

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OMIGOSH....
> 
> Shocked as well....thanks for posting, Gertie. Just told hubby, who is also a Gleek.
> 
> ...


Another article said he'd had a substance abuse problem since he was 13 and went into rehab when he was 19. So sad.

Lea Michele posted this pic of Corey on twitter. They'd been dating for a long time and she must be too devastated to say anything.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm glad no foul play was involved and they have the video to know that he went back to his room alone. Unfortunately, he probably partied and then came home and took something to help himself sleep and that made a bad mixture of pills and alcohol like Heath Ledger. At least I hope it was a terrible accident.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

So sad


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I'm glad no foul play was involved and they have the video to know that he went back to his room alone. Unfortunately, he probably partied and then came home and took something to help himself sleep and that made a bad mixture of pills and alcohol like Heath Ledger. At least I hope it was a terrible accident.


Adam Shankman said he'd just spoken to Corey and he was making plans to go jet skiing in California. He was upbeat and happy.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't believe it.  So, so sad.  Had they already started filming the next season? I can't imagine how hard it will be for them all to continue the show without him.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I, too, am shocked. What a shame when a young life is cut short. I'm sure that Lea Michelle and the other cast, crew, producers, and directors of Glee are saddened beyond belief.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So very very sad, he really seemed like a sweet guy. It is so hard when someone seems to have everything yet tosses it all away with an addiction. It truly is an insidious thing that is very hard to understand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some news reports are saying suicide, but I can't believe that. They are doing the autopsy today.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think they know yet... and even if it is suicide I would still bet his addiction played a huge part. I have an ex that is struggling with his addiction again, after being clean for many, _many_ years. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Real shocked. My son came running into my room the other day to tell me that Finn had died. He is a big Glee fan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Yeah, I don't think they know yet... and even if it is suicide I would still bet his addiction played a huge part. I have an ex that is struggling with his addiction again, after being clean for many, _many_ years. It is heartbreaking.


I agree. If he fell off the wagon when he was out with his friends on Friday, he may have gotten so depressed about it, he might have killed himself. It's a terrible tragedy no matter what the cause.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Found out at work that night and had to tell my Gleek father the news.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some speculation as to how Glee will handle Finn's death.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/07/15/how-will-glee-continue-without-star-cory-monteith/


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Coroner says that Cory died of a heroin & alcohol mix, believes it to be accidental and not suicidal and no evidence of foul play.

Extremely sad, I have loved Glee from the beginning and feel like we have lost a good friend.

I saw another report that says Lea Michelle is with Cory's family and they are making the necessary arrangements.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I was saddened by the news, and was glad to hear on last night's news that no evidence of illegal substances were present in his blood, nor were they present in the room. When I heard the news today about alcohol and heroin, it sickened me. What a shame that he was unable to overcome his addiction. I have been a Gleek since the first episode that I watched, and it's such a shame that an apparently wonderful man and talent had to join the ranks of those who have died much too young due to addiction.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What a horrible thing it is when a young man with everything to live for dies alone in a hotel room, his body and mind ravaged by chemicals.

Such a waste.

I read that filming of Glee has been delayed until November. How in heaven's name is Lea going to manage retracting her real life grief for the camera?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What a horrible thing it is when a young man with everything to live for dies alone in a hotel room, his body and mind ravaged by chemicals.
> 
> Such a waste.
> 
> I read that filming of Glee has been delayed until November. How in heaven's name is Lea going to manage retracting her real life grief for the camera?


I can't see how the show can go on, although I will probably be proven wrong. He was such a major character, and the cast was extremely close-knit on and off-screen. As for Lea Michelle, I know she's a professional, but it's asking a lot for her to resume her role. Even if they find a way to write Finn's departure into the script, the emotion of it all will, I would think, be almost unbearable. Maybe four months will enable the cast to proceed, but it will certainly be difficult.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I read this morning that there is speculation that they might postpone the season premier for 5 months to let the cast and crew have time to grieve and recover from the shock.  I don't think this will be the end of the show, they will deal with this just like they have numerous other sensitive situations, however I do think this is going to be the hardest tragedy yet for the writers and cast.  I don't think that Cory would want his demise to be responsible for the end of the show, from everything that has been written in the past (including the last few days) the role he played on Glee was one that he loved doing, he was very open about his addiction issues and wanted to convey the message that it was not cool and young people should not follow in his footsteps but find something they're passionate about and pursue it.  Even though he was a central character in this program the reality of life is that this happens and as much as I can't imagine Glee without Finn I believe that there is still a future for the show and the writers will find a way to pay tribute to his character and to Cory and continue to carry on with the show.  

RIP Cory Monteith/Finn Hudson.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think you're right, B. I'm pretty sure that he would have wanted the show to end. I suppose the writers will be able to come up with a plausible reason for Finn to not be there. After all, he already graduated. I'm hoping they will just write that he joined the Peace Corps or something like that, rather than have him die. If there were a way to turn his death into a lesson for people who have addiction problems, I could see that, but it would be so out of character for Finn, and I think the wounds will still be much too raw for the cast to deal with a storyline like that. I (aka: Pollyanna) would much rather remember Finn the way he was.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

It has just been announced that the season 5 premier has been delayed from September 19th to the 26th.  The show will go on.  They will start filming early August.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> It has just been announced that the season 5 premier has been delayed from September 19th to the 26th. The show will go on. They will start filming early August.


I just can't imagine it. "The show must go on," but this is ridiculous. I give those people a lot of credit for carrying on.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just can't imagine it. "The show must go on," but this is ridiculous. I give those people a lot of credit for carrying on.


Me, too. It will be very difficult for them, I'm sure.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw this:

http://www.broadway.com/buzz/170745/glee-plans-tribute-episode-for-cory-monteith-season-five-details-announced/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> http://www.broadway.com/buzz/170745/glee-plans-tribute-episode-for-cory-monteith-season-five-details-announced/


Thanks for posting that. I like that they're going on hiatus after the tribute episode rather than jumping right back into the fun and games.

Every time I see Cory's face on a magazine in the checkout line, I shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_The Quarterback_ - Glee's tribute to Cory, aired last night. The opening song was heart-rending. The ending even more so.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/10/09/cory-monteith-glee-fox-lea-michele/2952501/


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie, I agree with you about the opening number and the ending being heart-rending.

I was overall disappointed with the show.  I didn't think it was a tribute at all, or at least not what I was expecting as a tribute.  I thought there would be uplifting moments showing the joy of the character of Finn and at least flashbacks to Cory's talent with various numbers through the seasons.  There was none of that.  I didn't think it was even a sharing of grief, but rather of total despair.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Gertie, I agree with you about the opening number and the ending being heart-rending.
> 
> I was overall disappointed with the show. I didn't think it was a tribute at all, or at least not what I was expecting as a tribute. I thought there would be uplifting moments showing the joy of the character of Finn and at least flashbacks to Cory's talent with various numbers through the seasons. There was none of that. I didn't think it was even a sharing of grief, but rather of total despair.


I have to agree with you about the overall concept of the show. I expected the same thing. Instead, I think they featured a few of the cast and not even all of the cast that had been on with Cory.

I saw a photo in one of the articles with a ghostly Finn holding a rose for Rachel, and her looking down. I thought that would be the ending scene but it wasn't in it at all. Trying to find the photo again. I'll post it when I do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a good video but my favorite Finchel moment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't disappointed, but the show wasn't what I expected. After pondering it overnight, what I think is that it was more real for not having a bunch of clips. Real life isn't like that. Real life is dealing with the pain. The scene where Finn's mother talked about dealing with his death was the realest thing I've ever seen on TV. And Mercedes' number sent chills down me and reminded me when my best friend sang at her brother-in-laws funeral and barely made it back to her seat afterwards, while the attendee's stood and gave her a standing ovation. Afterwards, she said to me, when I mentioned it, "they stood for me?" And the show showed the various cast members dealing with their very real pain. It's not like they killed off a character on the show but the actor was still alive.

The article about the episode in USA Today quotes the producer as saying they had to stop shooting the episode several times because the crew was sobbing.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/10/09/cory-monteith-glee-fox-lea-michele/2952501/

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm glad you weren't disappointed, Betsy.  I said to my hubby before the show started that I thought it was going to be very difficult to watch because their grief would be real and not acting.

The scene with Finn's mother was very poignant, wasn't it?  I think that's part of what I had trouble with, the show was about the characters' grief over the loss of another character, but the actors were genuinely grieving about the real-life loss of Cory.  If the producers/writers/actors wanted the show to be a Farewell to Finn and/or a tribute to Cory, then I wish it had been more a celebration of his life and the character of Finn so some comfort could have been found in the good memories.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But I did see characters finding strength in what Finn had meant to them--particularly whatshisname, the bad boy who came back and stole the tree.  (I am SOOO bad with character names....) And Santana. And I think it was very real in that everyone's timeline for grief is different.  So some people were working with it and some weren't there yet.  I dunno, it just felt very real and very much like my own grief experiences.  There aren't "greatest hits" videos of my loved ones playing in the background of my life. 

EDIT:  Also, especially the way the episode was left, I think this is going to be continued to be dealt with in future episodes.  Which is also very real.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just watched this afternoon. I thought it was very well done. Honestly I didn't want to see a bunch of clips of Finn from past shows. I wasn't caught up when Cory Monteith died and dreaded watching those last 4 shows on my DVR. Luckily he was only really in one of them and it was, indeed, difficult to watch. That scene with Finn's mom was devastating - that last line of hers just tore me up.  As did the final scene. And the scene with Rachel & Mr. Shue.  Overall I thought they handled it well, and I can imagine it was a very difficult but cathartic experience for the cast and crew.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought they did a very nice job of keeping it real.  The grief was heartfelt and since it is a singing show the songs were matched to each character's personality.  Betsy I agree with your assessment of the ending, I don't think we have seen the last of this.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Finn's mom had me in tears. It was very real life and although I've never lost a child, I can imagine this being a parent's thoughts and it was heartbreaking. Through the whole show I just kept thinking how hard this show must have been for the cast. It doesn't surprise me that they had to stop it several times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Finn's mom had me in tears. It was very real life and although I've never lost a child, I can imagine this being a parent's thoughts and it was heartbreaking. Through the whole show I just kept thinking how hard this show must have been for the cast. It doesn't surprise me that they had to stop it several times.


That was the hardest part and Schue at the end.

Wonder why Diana Agron and Heather Morris weren't there?

Watching Season 1 now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That was the hardest part and Schue at the end.
> 
> Wonder why Diana Agron and Heather Morris weren't there?
> 
> Watching Season 1 now.


Who does Diana Agron play?

I read that Heather Morris (Brittany) wouldn't be on the show this season as she's pregnant.










Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Diana played Quinn, Finn's original love interest.


----------

